# A Few Pretty Lambs



## Sheepshape (Apr 17, 2015)

Beulah Speckled Face



 

Shirley.....Mule....Beulah Speckled Face X Blue Faced Leicester.



 

And finally,Aled, Blue Faced Leicester bottle lamb, saying "Is this edible?"  Well, OK, not everyone's idea of pretty, but his mum thought so!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2015)

Aled is exactly my idea of beautiful! Well, I will give you his face could use some work but I do love big gangly babies. His personality seems to be charming as well!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 17, 2015)

Very pretty


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 18, 2015)

Aled is a real sweetie. All legs, nose and ears with a low-pitched bleat who looks ridiculous when he kicks his legs out whilst playing. He should go on to form 16-20 stones of muscle and attitude.


----------

